# Water base and discharge print



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good screenprinter that can do water base and discharge print?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try forum member Neato at www.newallgraphics.net.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

it's newellgraphics.net but I don't think he does discharge anymore.


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I checked out that site, they print with water based inks but they don't use discharge. Do you know of anyone else that can help me out? I called Massive Prints in CA, but they aren't accepting new business at this time, must be nice.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I do waterbased and discharge printing. Check out http://vacord.com and http://dischargescreenprinting.com and shoot me an email to let me know what you need [email protected]


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunburst apparel
Pacific Splash
Maybe BKNY Printing Studio (I know they do waterbase, but don't know about discharge)- they do small orders
4 Season Garment


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> BKNY Printing Studio


Do they have a website?


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We do water based and discharge printing - give us a call if you are still looking for help.

Dave


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

The web site addresses are:

Sunburst Apparel Website
BKNY Printing | Price List
Pacific Splash
http://www.4seasongarment.com//index.html
http://www.4seasongarment.com//contact-thanks.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks! The BKNY was the one I couldn't find in google 

edit: looks like they're in NY. Looks like another NY area printer to recommend to folks in that area


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is the regular web address, the one above is their price sheet
BKNY Printing Studios


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Brent at Vacord is a good guy to deal with.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

We do waterbase and discharge. Have been doing a lot of it lately.


----------

